# Legal or Illegal



## hEireann Pythons (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

Is it legal or illegal to breed gerbils for the sole purpose of feeding them to royal pythons?

My local pet shop used to have frozen gerbils in stock but many places now find it hard to get gerbils, so I was wondering if its legal or illegal for me to humanly kill gerbils?


Thanks


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

hEireann Pythons said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it legal or illegal to breed gerbils for the sole purpose of feeding them to royal pythons?
> 
> ...


 
Simple solution, Close the curtain, tell no one and go for it.

Do not post on any forums that you are doing it and who is to care?

It's not like your looking to sell crack on the streets to school kids.

Only some crazy animal rights activist would even care.


----------



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

no different to mice. its fine.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Perfectly legal but I don't advise you ever consider performing the deed for a paying audience...


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Infernalis said:


> Do not post on any forums that you are doing it and who is to care?


Too late for that i'm afraid ...! :lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you in the Republic or up here in NI? Different laws and all that... but like suggested, a lot of people keep and breed their own animal food, and as long as it is done in a humane way, there should be no problems.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ditto all of the above, so long as it's humane, and not done infront of an audience it's legal. That's providing you in NI.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> Perfectly legal but I don't advise you ever consider performing the deed for a paying audience...


 
Because audiences dont like it or becuase its not legal?


----------



## jordkil (Sep 1, 2006)

KarlW said:


> Because audiences dont like it or becuase its not legal?


People will spread it all over the place no doubt and could land in bother (not legally) like one happens to be a bunny hugger or something and ends up making a big song and dance about it all. 
As said close curtains get it done and don't worry. I bred gerbils for an awkward royal before just kept it to myself and didn't go advertising to everyone. : victory:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

whatever you do don't make any stupid feeding videos and put them on you tube


----------

